# MTC for ETC Eos and recorded tracks



## Parker Battle (Apr 19, 2015)

So for an upcoming show all of the songs are recorded tracks and want to be pretty cue heavy with lights. Ive seen many times on youtube and what not of people using audition to send out SMPTE timecode for this. Basically I want to be able to put markers in a song and have them fire my lighting cues on my ION. Im really new to show control but want to get to know it but for this show i want to make it as simple as possible. I bought a M-Audio Sport 1x1. Is this what i need? Saw something about it might not support MTC. Is MTC what I want to use? ANY AND ALL HELP APPRECIATED!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## jf5264835 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sound interesting.


----------



## RileyChilds (Apr 21, 2015)

If I was going to do this I would do it the other way and have the ION fire the sound cues, you get a little more flexibility like that.


----------



## Parker Battle (Apr 21, 2015)

RileyChilds said:


> If I was going to do this I would do it the other way and have the ION fire the sound cues, you get a little more flexibility like that.


yes but I need the opposite lol. sound has one cue, lights has 300+


----------



## danTt (Apr 22, 2015)

https://www.etcconnect.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=10737461372 is a good place to start.


----------



## Parker Battle (Apr 22, 2015)

danTt said:


> https://www.etcconnect.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=10737461372 is a good place to start.


Ive been reading that the past couple of days lol


----------



## RileyChilds (Apr 22, 2015)

Personally I would create a ton of Dummy cues or use something like cue lab. Another option would be to configure your ION to only fire a MIDI cue on a specific cue. Traditionally cues get fired by lights to sound if using MIDI or some other control solution. 
//Riley


----------



## Joshualangman (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is a fairly standard way of doing this, and probably the best way, in my opinion.

Let QLab run your show. It's show control software, it's made for this.
For each song, make a fire-all-simultaneously group in QLab containing the audio track and a number of MSC cues whose pre-waits are equivalent to the timecode when you want them to fire. These MSC cues (or OSC, or whatever) tell your Ion to GO.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 23, 2015)

@Joshualangman, our preferred option is to do something similar except we start an MTC clock with a specific start time and use the show control in the Ion console to manage lighting events with an auto-follow to disable the MTC clock when the audio track ends.

It allows lighting changes to be made by the lighting people without having to coordinate everything with the sound and projections people. Also, we find it takes less effort to learn timing events in Ion's show control engine rather than having to code MSC events in QLab.


----------

